# How do you get to work?



## tvdxer

How do you normally get to work?

I personally use a variety of methods.  In the winter, I typically ride with my parents to and back from my place of work (the family business) or drive myself.  In the summer, I normally bike down and ride back with my parents (and occasionally make the painful 700-foot climb back).​


----------



## lampiao

My former workplace was at a 10 minute ride, so I rode the bicylce then, when it was not raining, of course.

My current workplace is in the center of the city; 
I used to drive to the subway station, and then take the train to the place. However, fuel prices have increased significantly, and I was spending too much money on petrol, so I decided I needed a cheaper vehicle in terms of fuel consumption. So I got myself a 125cc* motorcycle, and instead of burning nearly 10L of fuel to go 100Km, I'm doing the 100km with around 3,5L.
I have to go a little longer distance, since I'm not taking the subway anymore. Still, it's worthwhile: One ride to work is (at current fuel prices) cheaper then one subway ticket.
The downside is I have to endure the rain, but it's bareable.

* the reason I chose 125cc is that this is the lowest category that can run on highways and other special roads.


----------



## la reine victoria

I retired from work, by choice, several years ago. With my two sons grown up and independent, work was simply a 'hobby' for me. Any money which I earned was decreed, by my husband, to be mine.

Whilst my husband was alive we travelled around together by car. Only for very lengthy journeys did we travel by train.

Now that I'm on my own, and unable to drive because of an eye condition, I rely on public transport to get me around. My village has only one small convenience store and a post office. Major shopping trips, three miles away, are a 10 minute bus ride (two buses per hour). Sometimes, if the weather is bad or I'm feeling lazy, I 'phone for a taxi.

Journeys from my island home to destinations on the UK mainland are by bus, ferry and train.

I cycle in the surrounding countryside for pleasure. 

LRV


----------



## GenJen54

It's nearly impossible to get by in the metropolis in which I live without driving a car.  With more than 625 square miles of "city" space and a paltry transportation system, that's a lot of driving.  Good thing gas prices are so low (ave. $2.10/gal US).

My workplace is approximately 12 miles from my house, so I drive.  The commute either way takes about seventeen minutes.  

Unlike others who live in large cities with concentrated "urban" areas, my city is almost entirely suburban.  If I need to go to the mall I drive a car.  The dry-cleaners? I drive a car.  Doctor? Tailor? Pharmacy? Baker?  Drive a car.  

The grocery store?  That depends.  There is a very nice market right around the corner from me and I walk there often in the warmer months if I am not purchasing a great deal.  It's rather pricey, however, so we just shop there for little things. 

When I go for my twice-monthly "big trips" to the super-duper discount chain grocery store about five miles from here, I have to take the car.  

Our public transportation here is abysmal.  Much has been discussed about increasing our bus system, or even adding a "light rail" to decrease traffic on the main city by-ways or "loop" roads.   It's a pipe dream.


----------



## blancalaw

I ride my pet camel through rush hour traffic.  Sometimes he gets scared with the big trucks but generally he is brave. hehehe  Just kidding.
I live 40 minutes from my work, 45 when there is too much traffic.  My place of work is located on the other side of the city, so I often fight rush hour traffic.  Unfortunately, the public system of transportation is not well developed in Detroit, so unless I lived somewhere near downtown Detroit and thus could take the city bus, I only have one option which is to drive my car.  I would love to be able to work only a couple of minutes from my house, but the opportunity has not risen yet.


----------



## nichec

Hummm.....it depends a lot on which city I'm. (I'm forced to travel a lot due to my job)

In London and USA, I take public transportations plus walking, this is normally the same case when I'm in Paris, but I also love to take the taxi boat in Paris (La Seine is too beautiful to get tired of....). In Rome, I usually ask someone who rides a motorcycle to give me a ride. And of course, I take a plane to go to these places


----------



## diegodbs

Buses, underground and  commuter trains in Madrid are quite good. Public transport system (owned by the City Council) is efficient and cheap, so why spend 50 minutes in your car if you can do it in less than half that time. Air-conditioned buses and trains in Summer, nicely warm buses and trains in Winter, a newspaper or a book and that's all. Forget about traffic jams and angry drivers. There are about 12 Km. to my work place and I always use public transport. If my taxes (part of them) have been invested on it, I like to see the public system working properly. Mayors can be voted in or out of power (in big cities) depending on how they manage public transport systems.


----------



## jinti

We have an extensive subway system in New York City... but only if you're traveling to/from Manhattan. If you're trying to go north-south between Brooklyn and Queens, or within Queens, good luck. You take the bus or a car service, or you drive. So I drive to work because I know a way that takes a third the time that the bus takes and I can't afford a car service on a regular basis.  Oh, and because my boss wants a ride on rainy days (he usually bicycles in).


----------



## Hakro

A long time ago I had a friend living in the 5th floor of the same house, and his wife was working in an office on the 1st floor. Once when she was inquired about how to get to work and she answered "elevator", the inquirer didn't believe her.

I myself go to work walking, all the ten steps from my bedroom to my office (or five steps from the kitchen after the morning coffee).

When I was empoyed in the city of Helsinki (25 kms away) I had to use my car because there were so few bus connections.


----------



## geve

I take the subway, public transportation is the easiest way when you travel from Paris to Paris. It takes me 30 minutes to get to work. 
I like walking back from work, it's a 5-km walk so I don't do it every day... But I usually walk a few stops before taking the subway back home : I like to get some [polluted] air after a day at the office.

(I never walk _to_ work though, or I should get up earlier and that's not an option  )


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

En la ciudad de México, manejar es un caos, ciertamente. Pero muchos de nosotros preferimos manejar que usar el transporte público, aunque es relativamente económico es muy ineficiente e insuficiente. En las horas pico podrías salir lastimado mientras tratas de abordar el autobús, la gente se empuja, golpea, todo con tal de subir en él. Luego imagínate ir en un lugar con más o menos 40 personas más, en un día caluroso, con poca ventilación 
En el metro pasa lo mismo, es rápido, si, pero viajar en él es una aventura completa 
Saludos

Bueno, ahí voy con todo y mis posibles horrores errores:

Here, at Mexico City, drive is a chaos, really. But many of us prefer drive to public transport, this one is quite cheap but inefficient and insufficient. In the rush hours you could be hurted while you try to get onto the bus, the peolple push you, hit you. Then ther are around 40 people, in a hot day whit few ventilation 
The subway is the same thing, is fast, yes, but travel in it is a complete adventure!
Cheers


----------



## Vanda

As I teach here, there and everywhere (Beatles, forever! ), 2 days a week I walk 4 blocks until a school. The other days I take a bus (2 hours round-way) to different schools.


----------



## cuchuflete

I commute by mouse.  It's a not very old model, with a single
eye, and a two-tone paint job. It has a single large anterior button.
When I press that button, it takes me from my place of recreation to my workplace.


----------



## BasedowLives

During the week i walk since i'm already out and about.  On weekends I drive.


----------



## Roi Marphille

I'm so fortunate!!!, I spend 8 minutes walk. Stone's throw, isn't it?!  

but the job I had before it was a nighmare journey, sometimes 40 minutes sometimes 2hours! depending on traffic.


----------



## langalejandro

I don't have a car and no bus goes over there. I have to walk 30 minutes every day to go to the work. Now it is winter and it is a bit hard.
Saludos a todos los foreros.


----------



## geve

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> I commute by mouse. It's a not very old model, with a single
> eye, and a two-tone paint job. It has a single large anterior button.
> When I press that button, it takes me from my place of recreation to my workplace.


 erm... and you didn't vote "I live at my place of work" ? 
Or you really enter a different virtual place that you call "office" ?


----------



## Mei

Hola,

Para ir a trabajar tengo que coger un tren y un metro y desde que salgo de mi casa hasta el trabajo tardo una hora y media más o menos.

És un buen momento para leer o escuchar música.

Mei


----------



## la reine victoria

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> I commute by mouse. It's a not very old model, with a single
> eye, and a two-tone paint job. It has a single large anterior button.
> When I press that button, it takes me from my place of recreation to my workplace.


 


Shame on you Cuchuflete! To take advantage of one of my favourite furry creatures in this way (especially a severely disabled one) is outrageous. Is it one of those sad mutants which a vivisection laboratory created and discarded?

If you rescued it from such a laboratory to 'give it a good home' that is praiseworthy.  However, to apply two different coloured coats of paint to it, to make it aesthetically pleasing to your eye, is abominable. Does it squeal in pain when you press its large anterior button? Is it a 'sit and ride' mouse? I'm surprised it wasn't crushed to death when you first climbed aboard.

I suspect you chose it as a cheap method of transport. Fuelled by only a few grains of wheat and a small piece of cheese, the average mouse can cover long distances. 

Do you park it in a cold, draughty garage when not in use? Do you have a cat with evil intentions towards it?

Fellow mouse loving forer@s, I suggest we go and demonstrate outside Cuchuflete's home, waving banners and placards saying 'Down with mouse abusers.' I would be prepared to travel from the UK to Sheepscott in order to lead the demo.

I have never abused my own pet mouse. Thanks to the special care and attention I give it, it has now entered the Guiness Book of Records as the world's longest-living mouse. Despite its old age it is still as perky as a juvenile.

LRV


----------



## cirrus

I have just changed jobs and now work less than ten minutes bikeride away from home.  I bought myself a folding bike to celebrate.  When I get to work I take the bike in with me and it stays under my desk.  I have sufficient time to go home for lunch at lunchtime. The dog is delighted and my washing basket is a sight less messy by the weekend. 

If I'm going onto town after work I will either bike or take the bike with me on the tube or the train.  It is brilliant having the choice of how to come back.  This really comes into its own when there are bombscares which means stations and busroutes closing down without warning.


----------



## JazzByChas

I will say, that for commuting, Washington, D.C. (modelled a lot after Paris) was excellent for commuting by public transportation. The only problem was, that I had jobs there that required me to commute by car. If I had to work in the city (the District of Columbia) I could have gone by bus, train, and/or subway. Geve: my friend in Washingtion, D.C. has a situation similar to yours, where he can take the subway, or walk to/from work, depending upon the weather, of course! I don't think he usually walks to work, either!

There were times when my wife and I could take buses and trains from our neighborhood in the suburbs to the Baltimore Washington Internation airport, some 50+miles away!

Here in the Tampa Bay area of Florida, public transportation, is, by comparison, rather behind the times. Most people commute by car, and highways and express ways are the business of the hour around here. It would be nice to commute by train or subway, but they are non-existant around here The only trains around here carry cargo, and they don't go near where I work! Not to mention, looking and smelling dirty is rather frowned upon in the professional offices here...


----------



## lauranazario

I drive myself to and from work (in spite of the rush-hour traffic jams).

Saludos,
LN


----------



## Gwynanne

I am pathetic.  Work is a twenty-minute walk from my home, but I am always rushed (and it is so cold) that I end up driving anyways.  That's an American for ya!


----------

